# MAster Mechanic 12V LiOn Drill/Impact Kit



## Kentuk55

Thnx for the review. Sounds like a bargain for the money. In the shop, I think a 12v is plenty. My 18 PC is just a bit big sometime.


----------



## Grandpa

Thanks for the review Dallas. I was wondering if you would use this tool then report back to us on intervals like every 3 months or 6 months. I would be interested to see how it is operating in 3 or 4 years or more. Thanks again.


----------



## Dal300

Seriously Grandpa, I'm not sure how long the batteries are good for, however the tools themselves seem to be of a 'higher' quality Chinese build. The fit and finish is as good or better than my Milwakee 1/4 sheet sander or my Makita ROS. The chuck is a Jacobs chuck, although a low end model.

I was looking around earlier today and new batteries are available for anywhere from $25 -$35 which is a big savings over what my 14.4 NiCad Milwakee batteries cost.

Also, If I keep watch this stuff goes on sale frequently and a pair of new batteries with a new tool can be bought for less than the batteries alone. In fact, you can order this kit or buy it in the store for $49.99 and use a $5 coupon to bring it down to $45….. less than the cost of two new batteries.

If this thing lasts a year, I will be pleased. Any more than that is just gravy….. with the biscuits!


----------



## Grandpa

Let us know on this please. I think this is a good thing. I would be interested in knowing when it fails and why.


----------



## Dal300

Well, it has been 75 days since I wrote this review. I've used both the drill and the impact nearly every day on tasks around the campground, from removing and reinstalling doors to hanging new signs, to building stuff in the shop and stuff for my wife… like a ###$$&@ garden bench.

I have been pleasantly surprised that both the drill and the impact are still going as strong as ever, although there is one caveat as noted below.

The day after I made the last post on this thread I dropped the impact driver from 25' up a light pole where I was hanging a new sodium lamp. The tool hit the edge of a concrete/steel post I have there to keep campers from backing in to the light pole and the impact broke in two pieces.

I went back to the hardware store and was going to buy a new one, but the manager told me he had a floor model that they lost the carrying case and drill to and I could have it at no charge… (gotta love hometown hardware stores and mom and pop place). I exchanged my broken impact for that one along with two new batteries and an extra charger.
The impact has obviously been used but not with the batteries, they were still in sealed plastic bags.

So bottom line, I now have 4 batteries and two chargers and two tools that are working way above my expectations.
The drill isn't nearly as strong as my Milwaukee 1/2" drive, but then it's not suppose to be. The impact driver will drill 2" lag bolts in for about 2 hours on a charge and hundreds of 1 1/2" deck screws on a single charge.

So far, so good. Now if I can remember to update in another few months.


----------

